# Smaller iPad coming in 2011?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20100407PD226.html

This article suggests a five-to-seven inch screen iPad is coming. But is based only on vague reports from "component suppliers". Believe it if you want to. I've got to get a couple of years of use out of mine (I bought a three year Square Trade warranty!).


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I know it isn't the same thing, but that would seem to match the Dell device that is supposed to come out soon.  A five inch android device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't they already have a smaller iPad?  Called an iPod Touch?  

Not interested in a smaller one--for me, the screen size was the incentive!  It'll be interesting to see what comes out later though.

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't they already have a smaller iPad? Called an iPod Touch?
> 
> Not interested in a smaller one--for me, the screen size was the incentive! It'll be interesting to see what comes out later though.
> 
> Betsy


Yep


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm thinking that the current iPad is like the Kindle DX -- and a small one would be similar to the size of Kindle 2 -- but I have been waaaay wrong before


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, yeah, I get that, but....<shrug>

I would think different capabilities would be more attractive, like a camera in one. And maybe that will be part of it. But what do I know? If I could figure out what would part people from their money, I would be very rich right now. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

for myself, I'm not interested in a smaller ipad. If itls too large to put in my pocket, no reason to stop short of the si1 we are now,  where it is carry-on bag sized.  I know there are lots of people looking for features like cameras, though I don't have any feature needs burning  myself.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'll say the same here as I said on the ipad forum when we discussed this rumour, I'll believe it when I see it. I just really don't think it's true. We already have a mini ipad in ipod touch and it doesn't need to come in 3 different sizes IMO.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Don't they already have a smaller iPad? Called an iPod Touch?
> 
> Not interested in a smaller one--for me, the screen size was the incentive! It'll be interesting to see what comes out later though.
> 
> Betsy


Exactly. The ITouch is the smaller version of the Ipad


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Smaller iPad coming in 2007?


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I actually think that if the iPad had come out before the iPod Touch, when the Touch finally came out "we" would be so impressed by the beautiful, miniature iPad ... how it has most of the same features in a much smaller - even portable - size.  

It's all marketing and perspective ...


----------

